# Kind of showed my arse saturday at bridge bait...



## Dfennen29

...but with good reason I think! I have been pondering whether to post this or not. I don't want to come off like a whiner. Hopefully some people who do not know any better will read this and maybe get some good out of it. Tied off in front of bridge bait saturday a little before noon. We had just returned from an overnighter to cerveza. Didn't have much luck other than a wahoo and a couple big sharks. I was pretty tired and a little cranky. It was just my son and I. He is only 15 and does not back the trailer down yet, that is why I had to tie off. I left him in the boat while I went to get the truck. I got about halfway to the truck when my son called me and told me that a boat just passed throwing a big wake and scratched ( pronounced Gouged!) the heck out of our boat. I walked back to the boat to look at the damage. My son pointed out the boat that caused the damage. I untied and followed the boat to have a word with the driver. Told him to slow his *** down whenever he sees a boat tied off to a dock. It is just common courtesy. I also congratulated him for putting the first mark on our new boat. Turned out the guy was very nice and appologetic. He was genuinely sorry. Hopefully he understood. We returned to Bridge Bait to tie off again. As I was getting off the boat to go get the truck my son said "dad, take a look at this" as he pointed to a boat coming. Here is where I showed my arse. An idiot in a Grady White, maybe a sailfish, was coming from the east to west. He was just off of plane, throwing the absolute largest wake his vessel could produce. He passed so close I could have hit him in the head with a wadded up kleenex tissue! I shouted "slow the f*#k down". He smiled and waved and kept on chugging along just below planing speed. Fortunately, my son and I were able to keep the boat off the pilings and prevent more damage to the boat. Now here comes the soapbox part of my post. Please understand that this is directed to the people who might be reading this who simply don't know any better..

1. You are not doing anyone a favor by slowing your boat down to just below planing speed. At that speed your boat is throwing the largest wake physically possible. Either haul *** on a good plane or better yet slow down completely. That means engine(s) just in gear and less than 1000 rpm.
2. You are responsible for your wake! If someone gets injured because of your wake, you are liable. Think about that one for a minute. Could you live with yourself knowing that you caused a completely preventable deadly accident?
3. Think Ahead! Know how far it takes to slow your boat down to no wake speed. Remember as you slow down your wake at first gets bigger before it gets small. Leave plenty of room to slow down BEFORE you get to a congested area.


----------



## McDaniel8402

Happens all the time, and yes, i hate to see a jackass doing that sort of thing. Some don't understand / don't know, and some just couldn't care less. You're absolutely right about being responsible for your own wake. I think a lot of folks don't even consider that fact. Glad you're boat wasn't badly damaged, and no one was hurt.


----------



## Ernest

Try bumpers. Its what they are designed to do: keep you boat off docks and pilings. 

Further, while everyone is responsible for their own wake, its a two way street. Boat owners are also responsible for using common sense to avoid damage to their vessels by employing things like bumpers when they dock on a busy waterway like the ICW.


----------



## Dfennen29

Ernest said:


> Try bumpers. Its what they are designed to do: keep you boat off docks and pilings.
> 
> Further, while everyone is responsible for their own wake, its a two way street. Boat owners are also responsible for using common sense to avoid damage to their vessels by employing things like bumpers when they dock on a busy waterway like the ICW.


 I actually have bumpers that I quit carrying when I started using bridge bait. The pilings are good and offer good protection for the boat under normal circumstances. The pilings do their job as do the rub rail on my boat. But when an idiot passes throwing a big wake and causes the boat to rock 30 degrees back and forth, normal circumstances are no longer in play. I guess I will have to employ "common sense" and start carrying the huge orange balls again.


----------



## McDaniel8402

Ernest said:


> Try bumpers. Its what they are designed to do: keep you boat off docks and pilings.
> 
> Further, while everyone is responsible for their own wake, its a two way street. Boat owners are also responsible for using common sense to avoid damage to their vessels by employing things like bumpers when they dock on a busy waterway like the ICW.


Bumpers are nice. BB&T dock/ramp is in a No Wake zone. TP&W could sit there and write tickets to the turds who run through there throwing a wake, and maybe word would get around. Slow down.


----------



## Ernest

Bridge Bait is a no wake zone? Really? Show me the official designation of that area as no wake. Either Fed or state. Take your pick.

Putting up home made signs saying "no wake" don't make a no wake zone.


----------



## chuck richey

Sorry but I don't think that is is a no wake zone. Just because someone puts the sign up does not make it a no wake zone.


----------



## Dfennen29

Ernest said:


> Bridge Bait is a no wake zone? Really? Show me the official designation of that area as no wake. Either Fed or state. Take your pick.
> 
> Putting up home made signs saying "no wake" don't make a no wake zone.


Whether it is or isn't is not the point. I am talking about common courtesy...or lack there of...


----------



## Marcos Domingues

Dfennen29 said:


> I actually have bumpers that I quit carrying when I started using bridge bait. The pilings are good and offer good protection for the boat under normal circumstances. The pilings do their job as do the rub rail on my boat. But when an idiot passes throwing a big wake and causes the boat to rock 30 degrees back and forth, normal circumstances are no longer in play. I guess I will have to employ "common sense" and start carrying the huge orange balls again.


I am with you on this , this world unfortunate is loaded with selfish idiots. I though once you enter the channels its a NO WAKE ZONE & you need to reduced your speed to 5 knots. However , the mariners courtesy its long gone long time ago. 
Have you ever faced the race to the ramp ? your trailer is in the water , you have decent large boat that for safety you should be able to launch by a empty ramp & a idiot just decide to launch when you're at it ! 
Oranges ! ill bring a sling shot with the biggest pellets I could find :hairout:


----------



## Marcos Domingues

Uh..hold on so " NO WAKE ZONE " means speed up to plane mode ? Gezz where did some people got their certification ?


----------



## Ernest

I did not bring up no wake zones. Another poster did. I was suggesting Bridge Bait is not a no wake zone. 

In the absence of an official no wake designation, one should expect wakes. Its common sense. Be it from tows, shrimpers, or recreational boaters. Its a heavily traveled water way, for goodness sake. 

If you are counting on the rub rail of your boat acting as an effective bumper, you will be sorely disappointed. Just saying.


----------



## POP A TOP 1

The Coast Guard considers it a "No wake zone"--rightfully so--Abt 10 yrs ago I ran up on Bridge Bait not paying attention-The CG was idling in their boat, pulled me over and began to chew, didn't write me up but told me they could have. There doesn't need to be an "Official" no wake sign,just get your head out of your *** and use a little common sense.


----------



## SeaCreecherJR.

No wake zone or not WTH ever happend to treating others as you want to treated!? To many Googans these days I guess.


----------



## Gim-me-1

Coast Guard, boat bumpers, no wake signs and whatever else means nothing, its called have a little respect for other people. For all you aholes out there that dont have respect, it's not your fault. Since the liberals have taken over and you cant whip your kids anymore they grow up to be dis-respectful turds.


----------



## Rack Ranch

This is one of them...



Ernest said:


> Bridge Bait is a no wake zone? Really? Show me the official designation of that area as no wake. Either Fed or state. Take your pick.
> 
> Putting up home made signs saying "no wake" don't make a no wake zone.


----------



## teckersley

Courtesy and common sense are hard to find at BBT.


----------



## RSN

Next time, go launch at the park in Freeport on the old Brazos. The ramp is in a lot better shape, and you don't have to deal with the strong currents of the ICW while launching.


----------



## chuck richey

RSN said:


> Next time, go launch at the park in Freeport on the old Brazos. The ramp is in a lot better shape, and you don't have to deal with the strong currents of the ICW while launching.


Very true. Much easier than dealing with all the bs under the bridge.


----------



## cadjockey

You are going to have to practice a little self-preservation when docked anywhere along the ICW...or give one of the booze-hounds a sixer of busch to hold your boat off the dock while you clean fish.


----------



## weedeater

around where I live every boat launch is posted "no wake" and if theres an area that boats tend to accumulate such as a weir then its "no wake".... seems like common sense that it would be like this but if common sense aint good enough theres a good chance around here you would either just get shot or someone come and beat the **** out ya


----------



## bigfishtx

Dfennen29 said:


> ...but with good reason I think! I have been pondering whether to post this or not. I don't want to come off like a whiner. Hopefully some people who do not know any better will read this and maybe get some good out of it. Tied off in front of bridge bait saturday a little before noon. We had just returned from an overnighter to cerveza. Didn't have much luck other than a wahoo and a couple big sharks. I was pretty tired and a little cranky. It was just my son and I. He is only 15 and does not back the trailer down yet, that is why I had to tie off. I left him in the boat while I went to get the truck. I got about halfway to the truck when my son called me and told me that a boat just passed throwing a big wake and scratched ( pronounced Gouged!) the heck out of our boat. I walked back to the boat to look at the damage. My son pointed out the boat that caused the damage. I untied and followed the boat to have a word with the driver. Told him to slow his *** down whenever he sees a boat tied off to a dock. It is just common courtesy. I also congratulated him for putting the first mark on our new boat. Turned out the guy was very nice and appologetic. He was genuinely sorry. Hopefully he understood. We returned to Bridge Bait to tie off again. As I was getting off the boat to go get the truck my son said "dad, take a look at this" as he pointed to a boat coming. Here is where I showed my arse. An idiot in a Grady White, maybe a sailfish, was coming from the east to west. He was just off of plane, throwing the absolute largest wake his vessel could produce. He passed so close I could have hit him in the head with a wadded up kleenex tissue! I shouted "slow the f*#k down". He smiled and waved and kept on chugging along just below planing speed. Fortunately, my son and I were able to keep the boat off the pilings and prevent more damage to the boat. Now here comes the soapbox part of my post. Please understand that this is directed to the people who might be reading this who simply don't know any better..
> 
> 1. You are not doing anyone a favor by slowing your boat down to just below planing speed. At that speed your boat is throwing the largest wake physically possible. Either haul *** on a good plane or better yet slow down completely. That means engine(s) just in gear and less than 1000 rpm.
> 2. You are responsible for your wake! If someone gets injured because of your wake, you are liable. Think about that one for a minute. Could you live with yourself knowing that you caused a completely preventable deadly accident?
> 3. Think Ahead! Know how far it takes to slow your boat down to no wake speed. Remember as you slow down your wake at first gets bigger before it gets small. Leave plenty of room to slow down BEFORE you get to a congested area.


Sounds like Port O'Connor. To bad no one enforces wake zones, down there.


----------



## Swells

A federal no wake zone is a special designation and I don't know if the area near BB is designated as one. However, the Coast Guard can charge anyone for throwing a "dangerous wake" that has the potential to intentionally cause damage. The officer has to actually observe this. Lots of personal watercraft like jetskis get written up for dangerous wakes outside of no wake zones.

To repeat for Ernest's benefit ... you don't need a no wake zone to be written up by the CG or the state authorities.


----------



## McDaniel8402

I was most definitely NOT referring to the home made / personally owned "NO WAKE" signs posted on the intracoastal. There is a NO WAKE zone sign posted on the SW corner of SS Marina that isn't a home made sign. To be honest, i haven't gotten close enough to it to see if it has any sort of state/fed information on it. It looks enough like a state/fed no wake zone. I'm also not a dick, and i don't throw a wake in the presence of docked boats. I do however disregard the big home made "NO WAKE" sign posted a bit farther down the channel. Intracoastal WW or not, if you can't understand why you should slow down to idle speed with a marina on one side of the channel and a busy boat ramp / dock on the other side, you might ought to take up a hobby that doesn't involve boats, water, or the general public.


----------



## Ernest

For your benefit Swells, in order to enforce a no wake zone, the zone must in fact be designated a no wake zone by a governmental official PRIOR to any attempt by any law enforcement organization to write a citation for a no wake zone.

Of course they can write you up for a whole bunch of other stuff, but they can't write you up for violating a no wake zone.

You guys would probably be surprised at how few actual REAL official no wake zones exist on the ICW in Texas.

Look, I run by this joint virtually every time I use my boat. Most times, the dock is load with boats not using bumpers and then the owners cry at each and every wake that comes their way. I not only slow to no wake speed, I have to run on one or bump in and out of gear to avoid throwing what that crowd considers a "dangerous" wake. I do it each time without fail and without complaint.

But, with rights come responsibilities. You know, the conservative "credo." As applied to docking boats it goes like this - stop acting like you are some sort of helpless victim when you choose to park along the ICW outside a no wake zone and fail to use bumpers to keep your boat from rubbing on the dock. Man up, and take due care of your boat before you start pointing fingers at others or playing the victim card.

*"I do however disregard the big home made "NO WAKE" sign posted a bit farther down the channel." *

Why? Its just as "official" as the one posted outside SS Marina. So, you have no problem waking boats 800 yards further down the ICW, but at your favorite ramp, anyone who does so is a D? Is that how it works?


----------



## McDaniel8402

Ernest said:


> For your benefit Swells, in order to enforce a no wake zone, the zone must in fact be designated a no wake zone by a governmental official PRIOR to any attempt by any law enforcement organization to write a citation for a no wake zone.
> 
> Of course they can write you up for a whole bunch of other stuff, but they can't write you up for violating a no wake zone.
> 
> You guys would probably be surprised at how few actual REAL official no wake zones exist on the ICW in Texas.
> 
> Look, I run by this joint virtually every time I use my boat. Most times, the dock is load with boats not using bumpers and then the owners cry at each and every wake that comes their way. I not only slow to no wake speed, I have to run on one or bump in and out of gear to avoid throwing what that crowd considers a "dangerous" wake. I do it each time without fail and without complaint.
> 
> But, with rights come responsibilities. You know, the conservative "credo." As applied to docking boats it goes like this - stop acting like you are some sort of helpless victim when you choose to park along the ICW outside a no wake zone and fail to use bumpers to keep your boat from rubbing on the dock. Man up, and take due care of your boat before you start pointing fingers at others or playing the victim card.


Do you act like a horse's @zz in person, or just on the web? Simple curiousity is all...


----------



## gater

*Ernest is correct*

It's pretty simple people, you are responsible for your wake. If there are boats tied up to a dock and your wake causes damage you are responsible.

If there are *no* boats tied up at BBT or any of the other places with homemade signs blow by like everyone else does because it is not an enforceable No Wake Zone.

Many coastal communities have no wake ordinances, in my area, Bayou Vista, Tiki, Hitchcock (diversionary canal and Highland bayou) and several on the west end. I don't know the legality of these but many were put in place because of non boating property damage such as erosion and bulkhead damage, which the bulkhead part of it is bs.

Gater


----------



## Doubleover

So is a barge going down the intercoastal responsible for their wake as well?


----------



## chuck richey

Doubleover said:


> So is a barge going down the intercoastal responsible for their wake as well?


Yes they are.


----------



## bighrt4

Expecting 100% of boaters to have common sense anywhere near a boat ramp is hilarious. A cooler of beer and a comfy chair at a boat ramp is a solid day of entertainment.


----------



## tpool

Yep. Everyone is responsible for their own wake - no wake zone or not...

T-BONE


----------



## gater

*Yep*



bighrt4 said:


> Expecting 100% of boaters to have common sense anywhere near a boat ramp is hilarious. A cooler of beer and a comfy chair at a boat ramp is a solid day of entertainment.


X2 and allways has been.....better than a good movie and cheaper than going to a ball game and much more entertaining. Gater


----------



## luna sea II

Stupid people are everywhere... Lots of them.. They are also very well represented in the boating/fishing community. 


Scott


----------



## S-3 ranch

if you cant afoard some bumpers from your locale boating store? then try to bume some tires as some from discount tire , that area is a free for all !! you must learn the hard way


----------



## Marcos Domingues

luna sea II said:


> Stupid people are everywhere... Lots of them.. They are also very well represented in the boating/fishing community.
> 
> Scott


Well....you're right .

Did you got some used tires at tires discount :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

The idea is not bad . You're so darn right idiots are everywhere


----------



## Jcopp71

I would feel really bad if my wake damaged another boat. So your going to tell me you see a boat tied off at bridge bait, but there is no official sign, and then you say what the hell, no sign, I am going to run by this boat and throw a wake that intentionally damages a boat? I don't care if there is no law against wakes etc... YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF.


----------



## Fin-Atic

I agree with the original poster. Slow down when boats are docked. Whether there is a no wake sign or not, whether they have bumpers out or not. 

Common courtesy goes a long way. The five minutes extra it takes to slow down and be courteous isnt going to change the outcome of your fishing day, but could possibly change the outcome of damages to boats and people. I see it all the time down there and I cringe every time the boats have no common courtesy.

Who cares if it is legal or not, its not ethical.. Simple as that.

Next time he gets that close where you can throw a cleenex at him and hit him, you should throw a tuna popper at him and embed 2 treble hooks in his *** and yank him out of his boat and let it crash into the rocks.... (not serious guys, just making a point)

Rant over...that **** just ticks me off. LOL


----------



## HillCountryHurricane

My speed judgement comes from tug boats and other large ships. If they are traveling an area, they are throwing a pretty good size wake (generally bigger than my 28) and they never slow down. If they travel in an area, then I do not generally slow down.

I know nothing about the area the OP had his incident. I obey all No Wake signs, but if there is no sign, I use the tug boat rule and think everyone in those areas should plan accordingly as if it was not my wake rocking your boat, then it would be the tug boat's wake.

P.S. I am sorry about the damage to your boat...truly. Boats are most of our pride and joy, so it sucks when they break or get damaged.


----------



## iridered2003

so, if a ships wake washes you up on the jetties, whos problem is that? i understand the OP, but how can you prove whos wake did what?? maybe that scratch was there already? not saying thats what happen to the OP, but anyone can say you waked them, get you're TX numbers and make a claim? maybe some people need to stay off the water on the weekends.


----------



## Dfennen29

pilar said:


> if you cant afoard some bumpers from your locale boating store? then try to bume some tires as some from discount tire , that area is a free for all !! you must learn the hard way


Too funny. maybe I can find some old bald tires with the steel belts poking through. Seriously though....I do have bumpers..just chose not to carry them this time as we were on an overnighter and had the boat loaded pretty good.


----------



## z-bird1970

Gim-me-1 said:


> Coast Guard, boat bumpers, no wake signs and whatever else means nothing, its called have a little respect for other people. For all you aholes out there that dont have respect, it's not your fault. Since the liberals have taken over and you cant whip your kids anymore they grow up to be dis-respectful turds.


Amen Brother !


----------



## [email protected]

*my 2 cents*

This is about respect and common sense. If you see a boat at the dock, drifting, or anchored you should slow to a speed that produces no wake. People with attitudes like E****t feel they have more right to the waterways than others.


----------



## Swells

Ernest said:


> For your benefit Swells, in order to enforce a no wake zone, the zone must in fact be designated a no wake zone by a governmental official PRIOR to any attempt by any law enforcement organization to write a citation for a no wake zone.
> 
> Of course they can write you up for a whole bunch of other stuff, but they can't write you up for violating a no wake zone.


I knew I could troll you up! Yes you can get a big ole citation and fine for having a dangerous wake - anywhere. I have it on the authority of the US Coast Guard and the TPWD game wardens down here at SPI. Because you are an argumentative and stupid idiot, let me spell it out for you.

Our town built a special channel called Thompkin's Channel by the bayside of South Padre Island. Our town was frustrated because nobody would enforce the No Wake signs that we posted. The Coast Guard and TPWD came to our meeting and explained how to get federally designated, and that they could not enforce out signs - and neither could we.

But here's what they said: they have the right to enforce regulations against a dangerous wake and they do write citations for that every year. The wake has to be big enough to swamp a boat, put its crew in in an unsafe situation, or actually cause some kind of destruction. They will not enforce rules for "tanker waves" but for small boats they will. Examples are doing donuts around a boat at high speed, buzzing too close, and doing hull shots next to another boat. Often the LEOs will take the perps in for BWI testing because many are drunk.

Now if you want a letter or to talk with an authority about dangerous waves, let's get that over because you're wrong, wrong, wrong. I'm not letting some dime-a-dozen insurance lawyer from Houston get away with what is the law a common practice on the water. Dig your head out of you-know-where and open your eyes, sailor! :hairout:


----------



## Dfennen29

Just thought of scenario I saw once that always brings a smile to my face. Ever seen a guy hauling *** down the canal, pass the boat dock, then do a 180 and return to the dock only to have his own wake slam him into the dock. Kind of brings a tear to your eye...


----------



## luna sea II

iridered2003 said:


> so, if a ships wake washes you up on the jetties, whos problem is that? i understand the OP, but how can you prove whos wake did what?? maybe that scratch was there already? not saying thats what happen to the OP, but anyone can say you waked them, get you're TX numbers and make a claim? maybe some people need to stay off the water on the weekends.


You are responsible for any damage or injury caused by your wake under most circumstances. If I'm fishing 10 feet from the bank somewhere in a sharp bend in the MS river and a cargo ship is going down current throwing a big wake that washes my boat on the rocks it's on me because I'm an idiot and he was in an area of restricted maneuverability which forced him to maintain speed. Generally any deep draft vessel (freighters, tankers, etc.) has to keep some speed in any channel to maintain control but most don't throw big wakes. It's the OSV's and fast crew boats that throw the big wakes and while I can't speak for Texas they slow down for all vessels over here, no matter how big or small.

If I'm tied up to a fuel dock and some ***** comes by on half step throwing a big wake and damages my boat then he's liable as long as I and/or witnesses can identify his boat. Boats do have names and numbers on them for a reason, just like license plates on cars. Of couse not all boats have a name and that falls into the old "no name no blame" scenario but you still have registration/documentation numbers along with other identifying features.

Like several folks have already said it comes down to common courtesy and respect for other people and their property. Unfortunately the world is full of douchebags who think it's all about them and screw everybody else.

Scott


----------



## spotsndots

Ernest said:


> Try bumpers. Its what they are designed to do: keep you boat off docks and pilings.
> 
> Further, while everyone is responsible for their own wake, its a two way street. Boat owners are also responsible for using common sense to avoid damage to their vessels by employing things like bumpers when they dock on a busy waterway like the ICW.


So what you are saying is if me and my friend come by in his 50ft. Bertram throwing a 3-4 wake where your boat is tied up (even if it has your orange or in your case OU red) bumpers you don't have a problem with it because it is not legally posted as a NO WAKE ZONE?



Dfennen29 said:


> I actually have bumpers that I quit carrying when I started using bridge bait. The pilings are good and offer good protection for the boat under normal circumstances. The pilings do their job as do the rub rail on my boat. But when an idiot passes throwing a big wake and causes the boat to rock 30 degrees back and forth, normal circumstances are no longer in play. I guess I will have to employ "common sense" and start carrying the huge orange balls again.


Please don't forget that Ernie is a liberal lawyer...that oughta explain his above response.


----------



## Dfennen29

spotsndots said:


> So what you are saying is if me and my friend come by in his 50ft. Bertram throwing a 3-4 wake where your boat is tied up (even if it has your orange or in your case OU red) bumpers you don't have a problem with it because it is not legally posted as a NO WAKE ZONE?
> 
> Please don't forget that Ernie is a liberal lawyer...that oughta explain his above response.


I thought his posts reeked a little. Kind of like the chunk of bait that somehow ended up under a seat cushion and baked in the Texas sun for a few days.


----------



## McDaniel8402

Aww, poor poor Ernie. Nobody is buying his load of horse sh!t. 

I will say Texas is kinda a funny state on the lack of bonafide "NO WAKE" zones. I grew up in Florida, and they are all over the place. The majority of canals / inland waterways have sections, if not the entirety, which is a legally enforceable "NO WAKE" zone. I've seen game wardens sit and write tickets just like a podunk cop in a no-name speed trap town. They also have "REDUCED SPEED" zones, much like the roadways. Areas of "25 MPH ZONE" which is checked with radar, and tickets issued to speeders. Ah well, i digress.


----------



## Trkins33

Dfennen29 said:


> Just thought of scenario I saw once that always brings a smile to my face. Ever seen a guy hauling *** down the canal, pass the boat dock, then do a 180 and return to the dock only to have his own wake slam him into the dock. Kind of brings a tear to your eye...


Yep saw it Sunday at Froggies......several times actually. Makes me laugh every time as their own wake slams their boat into the dock.


----------



## SeaCreecherJR.

The number of people trying to argue against the OP's point of this post really shows what this country has come to these days. It really ticks me off and makes me seriously worry about the next 50 years.


----------



## iridered2003

luna sea II said:


> You are responsible for any damage or injury caused by your wake under most circumstances. If I'm fishing 10 feet from the bank somewhere in a sharp bend in the MS river and a cargo ship is going down current throwing a big wake that washes my boat on the rocks it's on me because I'm an idiot and he was in an area of restricted maneuverability which forced him to maintain speed. Generally any deep draft vessel (freighters, tankers, etc.) has to keep some speed in any channel to maintain control but most don't throw big wakes. It's the OSV's and fast crew boats that throw the big wakes and while I can't speak for Texas they slow down for all vessels over here, no matter how big or small.
> 
> If I'm tied up to a fuel dock and some ***** comes by on half step throwing a big wake and damages my boat then he's liable as long as I and/or witnesses can identify his boat. Boats do have names and numbers on them for a reason, just like license plates on cars. Of couse not all boats have a name and that falls into the old "no name no blame" scenario but you still have registration/documentation numbers along with other identifying features.
> 
> Like several folks have already said it comes down to common courtesy and respect for other people and their property. Unfortunately the world is full of douchebags who think it's all about them and screw everybody else.
> 
> Scott


guess you've never fished the Galveston ship channel???? I've seen them ships kick up a wake that will wash you over the jetty. is it the ships fault you were to close to the rocks? I fully understand the COURTESY thing you speak of, but that stuff went out the window many years ago.


----------



## Marcos Domingues

wow..this is still going on ? Its clear & obvious that it all comes down to three words ,whether you're Republican , Democrat , Liberal or neutral.

COURTESY , RESPECT , UNSELFISHNESS. 

OBVIOUSLY , 99'9% of the folks that have share their thoughts all think alike . Beside a couple of others that.....oh well whatever


----------



## Ernest

*So what you are saying is if me and my friend come by in his 50ft. Bertram throwing a 3-4 wake where your boat is tied up (even if it has your orange or in your case OU red) bumpers you don't have a problem with it because it is not legally posted as a NO WAKE ZONE?
*

If you are in the ICW and not in a no wake zone, then yeah, I have no problem with it. See, its my responsibility to safe guard my own property. And when parked in a busy commercial waterway, that means bumpers that will address the wakes created by that waterway. Simple as that.

Whats so hard for you guys to understand about this?

Here, I will break it down for you. You don't get to park atop the spoil banks along the Galveston Ship channel and then whine about the wakes. You don't get to whine when the tanker wakes swamp your boat as you launch at the TCD. Same at the jetties, same at Feenor Flats. Same along the ICW. When you anchor or dock next to a commercial channel, you should expect wakes and plan accordingly.

And make no mistake, the liberals are the ones that refuse to do for themselves (deploy bumpers) and then blame the rest of the world for their misery. Its called personal responsibility, and if you are tied up fronting the ICW without bumpers, you are not exercising any personal responsibility. Plain as that.

That's what the world is coming to: whiners that refuse to accept personal responsibility for their own decisions and then play the victim card.


----------



## Marcos Domingues

Ernest said:


> *So what you are saying is if me and my friend come by in his 50ft. Bertram throwing a 3-4 wake where your boat is tied up (even if it has your orange or in your case OU red) bumpers you don't have a problem with it because it is not legally posted as a NO WAKE ZONE?
> *
> 
> If you are in the ICW and not in a no wake zone, then yeah, I have no problem with it. See, its my responsibility to safe guard my own property. And when parked in a busy commercial waterway, that means bumpers that will address the wakes created by that waterway. Simple as that.
> 
> Whats so hard for you guys to understand about this?
> 
> Here, I will break it down for you. You don't get to park atop the spoil banks along the Galveston Ship channel and then whine about the wakes. You don't get to whine when the tanker wakes swamp your boat as you launch at the TCD. Same at the jetties, same at Feenor Flats. Same along the ICW. When you anchor or dock next to a commercial channel, you should expect wakes and plan accordingly.
> 
> And make no mistake, the liberals are the ones that refuse to do for themselves (deploy bumpers) and then blame the rest of the world for their misery. Its called personal responsibility, and if you are tied up fronting the ICW without bumpers, you are not exercising any personal responsibility. Plain as that.
> 
> That's what the world is coming to: whiners that refuse to accept personal responsibility for their own decisions and then play the victim card.


UH ? Ernest . Why is it so hard for you understand that its NOT about ICW or bumpers or NO WAKE ZONE sings , but its all about a little respect & courtesy among each others.
Bet that if it was your brand new Yellow fin 38' that got slam at the dock by another boats wake you'll be throwing stones at them or are you going to say " oh well it happens " its not a NO WAKE ZONE.

Cmon dude , next time ill park my truck next to your new BMW & because I don't give a rat behind who's car it is , ill just knock down your side mirror.

Heck , there are no signs in the parking lots saying PARK WITH CAUTION...:help:


----------



## Ernest

No, the analogy would be parking your car next to a heavily traveled gravel road with a 45 mph speed limit, and then whining about rock chips. That's the analogy. 

And, in response, we would say - if you park you new car next to a heavily traveled gravel road, you don't get to whine about gravel chipping your car.


----------



## Marcos Domingues

Ok Ernest , you're RIGHT. 

" Ernest Knows Best "


----------



## pipeliner24

Yellowfin doesn't make a 38 marcos


----------



## Marcos Domingues

pipeliner24 said:


> Yellowfin doesn't make a 38 marcos


Really ??? do you know the word analogy ? Yellowfin is a fish or a Mammal ?
I dont even know if they make a 22 ' boat...just a name :biggrin: .

"NO WAKE ZONE BRO "


----------



## Doubleover

maybe he was jammin "Wake up, wake up, its tha first of da month" and was a little confused. Happens to me all the time.


----------



## pipeliner24

I have a hard time understanding your post Marcos?? I need a translator!if you make a wake your responsible for it.if you tie up in the channel your responsible for your boat,and a yellowfin is a pelagic fish or a boat but never a mammal!


----------



## Marcos Domingues

pipeliner24 said:


> I have a hard time understanding your post Marcos?? I need a translator!if you make a wake your responsible for it.if you tie up in the channel your responsible for your boat,and a yellowfin is a pelagic fish or a boat but never a mammal!


Sure Ernest ..:biggrin:


----------



## Cmount

Having read about half of this I am applaud that on a "Bluewater Board", any one could defend the fact that a large wake next to a moored boat is acceptable and justifiable, wake zone or not! Yes you are responsible for your wake. Just because you can afford to buy a boat does not mean you have the ability and knowledge to operate it.
The point is we all need to demonstrate common sense and have respect for each other. 
The waterways belong to all of us and I would like to keep it that way, when people get hurt, killed or there is property damage rules will change that affect us all, just look at San Luis Pass and the new signs..


----------



## pipeliner24

Common sense???thats asking an awful lot these days isn't it?


----------



## jewfish

*I dont think so*



cadjockey said:


> You are going to have to practice a little self-preservation when docked anywhere along the ICW...or give one of the booze-hounds a sixer of busch to hold your boat off the dock while you clean fish.


 surely at least a Budweiser
What do you think, Im a shrimper in the gulf? <burp> just joking man


----------



## chuck richey

Cmount said:


> Having read about half of this I am applaud that on a "Bluewater Board", any one could defend the fact that a large wake next to a moored boat is acceptable and justifiable, wake zone or not! Yes you are responsible for your wake. Just because you can afford to buy a boat does not mean you have the ability and knowledge to operate it.
> The point is we all need to demonstrate common sense and have respect for each other.
> The waterways belong to all of us and I would like to keep it that way, when people get hurt, killed or there is property damage rules will change that affect us all, just look at San Luis Pass and the new signs..


Do any of you that have posted on this thread own a boat????? next question is how many of you have ever launched from said boat ramp??????

My guess is not many.

I will tell you this, the tugs pushing barges do not slow down for someone in a small boat docked at a boat ramp. And I have seen first hand that they DO NOT slow down at this spot.

The company I work for has docks near 610. We are having stuff tore up all the time from big ships(and barges) going too fast and making a huge wake. We have cameras that video this and we have the lawyers to charge them for damages.

You are responsible for your wake. Just depends on who has the deepest pockets and wants to fight it the most.


----------



## WestEnd1

chuck richey said:


> Do any of you that have posted on this thread own a boat????? next question is how many of you have ever launched from said boat ramp??????
> 
> My guess is not many.
> 
> I will tell you this, the tugs pushing barges do not slow down for someone in a small boat docked at a boat ramp. And I have seen first hand that they DO NOT slow down at this spot.
> 
> The company I work for has docks near 610. We are having stuff tore up all the time from big ships(and barges) going too fast and making a huge wake. We have cameras that video this and we have the lawyers to charge them for damages.
> 
> You are responsible for your wake. Just depends on who has the deepest pockets and wants to fight it the most.


Good point. Thinking there are a few bystanders here maybe. Those barges' backwash will make it tough trying to manuver after they've passed, let alone bashing a boat tied up on the outside dock (I never tie up and hangout for this reason). BB&T is a great place if your not in a hurry when it's crowded. Def some characters that hangout there


----------



## pipeliner24

I do and yes I launch there.I don't expect anyone to slow down just like if I'm stopped on the side of the hi way. I personally get ****** at all the people tied up blocking the boat ramp.


----------



## Marlingrinder

**** poor planning on your part and counting on others courtesy. You learned your lesson. Carry bumpers. Sorry about your boat dude.


----------



## Gim-me-1

Anybody got a rolaids?


----------



## Archer

1) Courtesy
2) Respect for others 
and most of all
3) This is exactly why it should be mandatory to take some form of operators course before you are allowed to operate any vessel larger than a john boat!

The OP made an excellent point that these [email protected] slowed down just enough to come off plane which creates the largest possible wake. I have no doubt that they did so thinking they were doing the â€œrightâ€ thing as they motored past the dock never realizing they were creating a dangerous situation. Bumpers or no bumpers that kind of behavior is flat out dangerous to anyone tied up at the dock, suppose they were boarding or stepping out of the boat, trying to tie up, loading equipment etc. The results of that large wake could be disastrous.

I see this all the time when kayaking, some dimwit barrels right up on me then slows down within 20 yards of me thinking they are being polite. What they are actually doing is throwing the largest possible wave my way as the boat settles off plane. For heavens sake either stay on plane creating a minimal wake, or slow WAAAAYYY down (think crawling along barely in gear) 50 yards out and give the water a chance to settle, same thing when passing a dock. Yes we are all responsible for our boat when tied up at the dock, but we are also responsible for our wake as we motor along. Too darn many idiots have more money(and therefore more boat) than sense these days and there is no mechanism in place to make sure they know how to safely operate that big expensive piece of equipment.


----------



## expressfish

bigfishtx said:


> Sounds like Port O'Connor. To bad no one enforces wake zones, down there.


true true, Ive been going there since the early 90's and recently had a loud mouth tell my kids and wife something cause we were tied up to the dock---on the intercoastal side ! I was getting the truck and my son came running saying the guy was telling them to move the boat. F'em Ive launched there many many times and no one has ever said anything. Apparently in his mind your not suppose to tie up to their dock ? Guess he thought his boat was bigger than mine and he had right of way


----------



## gonefishing2

Bridge bait is on the intracoastal, so not expecting a wake is silly and those scratches are your fault, more than anyone else's. If a captain is supposed to slow down for every person up and down the intracoastal, no one would ever get anywhere. I understand the law about everyone is responsible for their own wake legally, but you have to help your self. Kind of like driving through the ghetto at 2am, yeah it's the other person fault who shot at you.


----------



## southtexasreds

Marlingrinder said:


> **** poor planning on your part and counting on others courtesy. You learned your lesson. Carry bumpers. Sorry about your boat dude.


What about that POS you run? Your boss would be ****** if you were going to get your trailer and that happened


----------



## Jcopp71

Looks like the horse is beat to death on this one, I am just very surprised their are so many recreational fisherman adamant they have the RIGHT to throw up a wake on a a fellow fisherman docked on pilings. Everyone understands the commercial folks don't slow down, but if you are on the water for recreational purposes, take a moment to slow down for your fellow fisherman who might be buying minnows at bridge bait and is tied up for a short while at bridge bait. Cost you 20 seconds on your trip. Unbelievable. Country is going to hell in a handbag. You guys are as bad as those folks who rob Wal-Mart, and call it a protest.


----------



## Dfennen29

gonefishing2 said:


> Bridge bait is on the intracoastal, so not expecting a wake is silly and those scratches are your fault, more than anyone else's. If a captain is supposed to slow down for every person up and down the intracoastal, no one would ever get anywhere. I understand the law about everyone is responsible for their own wake legally, but you have to help your self. Kind of like driving through the ghetto at 2am, yeah it's the other person fault who shot at you.


Sir, you are a DELTA INDIA CHARLIE KILO.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Ernest said:


> No, the analogy would be parking your car next to a heavily traveled gravel road with a 45 mph speed limit, and then whining about rock chips. That's the analogy.
> 
> And, in response, we would say - if you park you new car next to a heavily traveled gravel road, you don't get to whine about gravel chipping your car.


You are quite possibly the biggest jack wad on the board...congrats.

Do you learn to be this way in law school....or is it a prerequisite to get in?

Unfortunate.

I guess if a 100'r comes by you at the dock 5 feet away and flips your wise *** outta the boat...no worries since he didn't touch you and you should expect the wake.

Moron


----------



## Marcos Domingues

Jcopp71 said:


> Looks like the horse is beat to death on this one, I am just very surprised their are so many recreational fisherman adamant they have the RIGHT to throw up a wake on a a fellow fisherman docked on pilings. Everyone understands the commercial folks don't slow down, but if you are on the water for recreational purposes, take a moment to slow down for your fellow fisherman who might be buying minnows at bridge bait and is tied up for a short while at bridge bait. Cost you 20 seconds on your trip. Unbelievable. Country is going to hell in a handbag. You guys are as bad as those folks who rob Wal-Mart, and call it a protest.


You,re right on a few things.

The horse is totally beaten to death , they are not "recreational fishermen" at all , what they are is " recreational morons " fishermen respect each other or at least that's how I was taught .
Respect , courtesy & care for each other its not been taught from your parents anymore .
Sad but true what you,ve said , this country is going to hell in a handbag


----------



## baitbig

Ok I have to ask a question. I put in at BB all the time and yes deal with idiots who I am finding out there are more of, scary. It is about respect and courtesy but its also common sense. When is the last time you've seen a barge "throw a wake"? When have you seen a crew boat or shrimp boat throw a wake there? At least those guys can if they want. But a barge? Really? My kayak throws a wake then. It's common sense that they have to maintain speed to keep control. But for personal vessel like the Grady white the OP used, there isn't a reason they can't slow down open another beer and give people a chance to get off the water. Hell I don't care if we are offshore, if a Mitch (man+*****=Mitch) takes off and wakes me when there is absolutely no reason to do so, I'm looking for my 5oz snapper slapper to send their way. I have reasons and can give examples in case Ernesto and his groupies argue again.


----------



## pipeliner24

Just for the record I slow down,but I don't expect anyone else to.


----------



## spurgersalty

baitbig said:


> Ok I have to ask a question. I put in at BB all the time and yes deal with idiots who I am finding out there are more of, scary. It is about respect and courtesy but its also common sense. When is the last time you've seen a barge "throw a wake"? When have you seen a crew boat or shrimp boat throw a wake there? At least those guys can if they want. But a barge? Really? My kayak throws a wake then. It's common sense that they have to maintain speed to keep control. But for personal vessel like the Grady white the OP used, there isn't a reason they can't slow down open another beer and give people a chance to get off the water. Hell I don't care if we are offshore, if a Mitch (man+*****=Mitch) takes off and wakes me when there is absolutely no reason to do so, *I'm looking for my 5oz snapper slapper to send their way.* I have reasons and can give examples in case Ernesto and his groupies argue again.


So, assault is justified if your boat is "waked"? 
Give it a few years, you might see the forest. Hot heads like yourself are the reason people quit fishing all together. Tell me how that turns out for you with an inexperienced captain with his wife and young kids on board.
Don't let your emotions control your decisions. 
Words I've come to live by for about 15 years now. Dad is a smart guy.


pipeliner24 said:


> Just for the record I slow down,but I don't expect anyone else to.


Same here, but, I'm prepared in the event of a non experienced "captain".


----------



## pipeliner24

I have someone back me in and then I pull in the channel until everyone is ready to board.just the opposite when I return. wakes aren't near as bad as being tboned by some yahoo coming in to hot!


----------



## spurgersalty

pipeliner24 said:


> I have someone back me in and then I pull in the channel until everyone is ready to board.just the opposite when I return. wakes aren't near as bad as being tboned by some yahoo coming in to hot!


Well, In all fairness, the op had his young kiddo on board. Probably something he never thought about. Dad taught me to back a trailer in at 14 and I had been driving and loading the boat since 10.
Maybe a few lessons at the helm of the boat or the truck could prevent this. Worked for me with the lil coonarse wife. I have the boat, she backs the trailer. She doesn't like the boat at all, but, she's gonna learn for safety's sake:headknock:


----------



## baitbig

So I guess exaggeration isn't allowed. Calm down salty I'm not actually going to throw anything. It's the same feeling when someoe cuts you off on the highway to exit when no one is behind you and they could have easily slowed down and exited behind you. It's a sore spot for me because I recently took my 80yr grandparents who got me started in fishing and a guy waked us because he didn't want to plane out. My grandpa didn't see the wake and was walking to the ice chest and the wake ended up putting him on deck. So is it my grandfathers fault because he is old as still trying to enjoy a passion that we both have shared for years or the guy who threw the wake. Like I said sore subject for me but in all seriousness I'm not going to intentionally harm anyone.


----------



## Swells

Here's the Texas Water Safety Code, one short sentence that the game warden can smack anybody with:



> Sec. 31.098. HAZARDOUS WAKE OR WASH. No person may operate a motorboat so as to create a hazardous wake or wash.
> 
> Acts 1975, 64th Leg., p. 1405, ch. 545, Sec. 1, eff. Sept. 1, 1975.


The Coast Guard doesn't have a similar law, although several such as Rule 6 (safe speed) and other sections of the Rules of the Road may apply. If a Coast Guard officer thinks that somebody is endangering any crew, that allows them probable cause.

A nice picture will do the trick - try to get the bow numbers or something to ID the boat. The Coast Guard is serious about any complaints they receive.

Don't try to take matters into your own hands, or threaten to meet up at the Waffle House or the closest Academy parking lot to "discuss" the situation. Sometimes the person running the sticks doesn't even know they caused a dangerous wake, and are quite apologetic ... other times they're raging bulls and quite violent.

By the way if you have real damages form a dangerous wake, such as personal injury or property damages like a busted boat, you can also go to the county courthouse and file a civil lawsuit. That is simple "common law" where you want all damages paid plus lawyer and court fees.

By the way, I get a kick out of these threads but the worst thing to do if you have a dangerous wake situation is to blab about it all over 2Cool. That'll blow your strategy in a heartbeat. Let the game warden make a nice house call, or the Coast Guard to write a nice love letter, or the constable to deliver an "Intent to Sue" document. Don't get mad - get even!


----------



## Absolut

It's crazy how many folks on here don't have any respect for others. I was taught the right way to operate, and I teach my kids the same. You slow down for people...especially those tied up at a doc. To me it has nothing to do with the legality of the boat wake although that is true..it's about respect and courtesy. I don't expect it from the commercial boats and you have to plan for them, but other recreational folks I definitely expect it from. 

I have launched at that spot a lot, and the vast majority of folks are good, so I still have hope.


----------



## reelfast

*Man has a point*



Ernest said:


> *So what you are saying is if me and my friend come by in his 50ft. Bertram throwing a 3-4 wake where your boat is tied up (even if it has your orange or in your case OU red) bumpers you don't have a problem with it because it is not legally posted as a NO WAKE ZONE?
> *
> 
> If you are in the ICW and not in a no wake zone, then yeah, I have no problem with it. See, its my responsibility to safe guard my own property. And when parked in a busy commercial waterway, that means bumpers that will address the wakes created by that waterway. Simple as that.
> 
> Whats so hard for you guys to understand about this?
> 
> Here, I will break it down for you. You don't get to park atop the spoil banks along the Galveston Ship channel and then whine about the wakes. You don't get to whine when the tanker wakes swamp your boat as you launch at the TCD. Same at the jetties, same at Feenor Flats. Same along the ICW. When you anchor or dock next to a commercial channel, you should expect wakes and plan accordingly.
> 
> And make no mistake, the liberals are the ones that refuse to do for themselves (deploy bumpers) and then blame the rest of the world for their misery. Its called personal responsibility, and if you are tied up fronting the ICW without bumpers, you are not exercising any personal responsibility. Plain as that.
> 
> That's what the world is coming to: whiners that refuse to accept personal responsibility for their own decisions and then play the victim card.


*** I agree 100%. I have boat bumpers on a small 22' bayboat and I use them often in Caney Creek (where you can run WOT almost the entire span of the creek)

I also use them at the sargent launch on the ICW. They cost me $10.

I also fish Galveston Bay along the Ship Channel and I work on oil wells next to the ship channel (Cedar Point). Let me tell you! We wish the ships would slow down while we are running pipe and working on those wells. Fact of the matter is those ships need speed for control.

So... if you are going to park you car on the shoulder of I-10, dont be suprised by the huge gust of wind from the 18 wheeler blowing by. Same goes for any body of water.

Use your head and prepare if you have a boat you dont want to get banged up! Watch for OTHER vessels. Be vigilant and aware! :ac550:

Just for the record... i'm not a liberal or an attorney. I'm a Libertarian!

Also, I obey the law and slow down due to the amount of wake I throw - but if I had a boat than produced little to no wake I WOULD run WOT in the ICW no matter what. The wake produced would be small enough to not cause any damage. I dont mind when guys do that. Its not that big of a deal. Plus when you are catching fish you dont always want people stopping in on your action. I prefer they keep hauling *** and move on.

Happy fishing and go get ya some!!! Swells - get a life! Unless they swamp your boat at a marina and tear it up/sink it no judge or jury will side with the swamped guy. Another idea would be to let TPW or USCG hold your hand while you conduct business at the ramp....

Check out the sweet YF's we grabbed out at Mississippi Canyon on Friday the 19th!

!tuna!


----------



## 98aggie77566

Swells said:


> Here's the Texas Water Safety Code, one short sentence that the game warden can smack anybody with:
> 
> The Coast Guard doesn't have a similar law, although several such as Rule 6 (safe speed) and other sections of the Rules of the Road may apply. If a Coast Guard officer thinks that somebody is endangering any crew, that allows them probable cause.
> 
> A nice picture will do the trick - try to get the bow numbers or something to ID the boat. The Coast Guard is serious about any complaints they receive.
> 
> Don't try to take matters into your own hands, or threaten to meet up at the Waffle House or the closest Academy parking lot to "discuss" the situation. Sometimes the person running the sticks doesn't even know they caused a dangerous wake, and are quite apologetic ... other times they're raging bulls and quite violent.
> 
> By the way if you have real damages form a dangerous wake, such as personal injury or property damages like a busted boat, you can also go to the county courthouse and file a civil lawsuit. That is simple "common law" where you want all damages paid plus lawyer and court fees.
> 
> By the way, I get a kick out of these threads but the worst thing to do if you have a dangerous wake situation is to blab about it all over 2Cool. That'll blow your strategy in a heartbeat. Let the game warden make a nice house call, or the Coast Guard to write a nice love letter, or the constable to deliver an "Intent to Sue" document. Don't get mad - get even!


Interesting....I'm curious as to how our resident legal genius was unaware of a law on the books for almost 40 years?

Ernesto????


----------



## Ernest

Bumping an unprotected boat along the ICW against a dock or piling and scratching the gelcoat does mean the other guy necessarily has created a hazardous or dangerous wake. 

Further, as I explained previously, what might be considered a hazardous or dangerous wake in one location does not mean that same wake in another location is dangerous or hazardous. Example, the spoil banks. People surf those wakes.


----------



## Gim-me-1

98aggie77566 said:


> You are quite possibly the biggest jack wad on the board...congrats.
> 
> Do you learn to be this way in law school....or is it a prerequisite to get in?
> 
> Unfortunate.
> 
> I guess if a 100'r comes by you at the dock 5 feet away and flips your wise *** outta the boat...no worries since he didn't touch you and you should expect the wake.
> 
> Moron


Dont sugar coat it, just tell it like it is!


----------



## H2Outlaw

98aggie77566 said:


> You are quite possibly the biggest jack wad on the board...congrats.
> 
> Do you learn to be this way in law school....or is it a prerequisite to get in?
> 
> Unfortunate.
> 
> I guess if a 100'r comes by you at the dock 5 feet away and flips your wise *** outta the boat...no worries since he didn't touch you and you should expect the wake.
> 
> Moron


Seriously low class.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Me??


----------



## tinyj

*fishin where they ain't*

Our boat throws a wake high enough to surf at 25 knots so, I ALWAYS try to slow down to idle speed for smaller boats even in areas where there is no dock or pier. Our fuel docks and loading / unloading areas are in a protected marina and not on the ICW. I don't have the need (fortunately) to use the boat ramp but regularly witness the circus on summer weekends, I could get rich selling tickets to the show. Reminds me of a scene from the movie "Jaws". I guess what I'm trying to say is, you can't legislate courtesy and if you could then you couldn't enforce it. If we all try to lead by example instead of acting like jerks then maybe some of it will eventually rub off on those that need it most. Avoiding those areas where the worst offenders lurk may not be possible for you so, you just have to protect yourself the best way you can and be vigilant. Its a lot easier than getting banged up and then going after the perp to file a lawsuit. My $.02


----------



## Marlingrinder

southtexasreds said:


> What about that POS you run? Your boss would be ****** if you were going to get your trailer and that happened[/Q
> That wouldn't happen to me. I plan for that kind of ****e. I know the average boater is a clueless idiot.


----------

